# Watery Salsa Idea



## letscook (Sep 2, 2010)

Here's hint if your homemade salsa comes out lil watery.
I have so many tomatoes this year and they have been so good.  
I decided to use some up and make an big pot of salsa and can it.  
After it was done it had alot of extra liquid to it. 
Im figuring the tomatoes were too juicey. 
I removed some of the extra juice about 3 cups worth.  thought what a shame to throw it out so i put in ice cube trays froze them 
then pop them out into a storage baggie.  
I have put a couple into my taco meat,  added to my can tomato soup  even added to pasta sauce.,  They have been very handy.


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 2, 2010)

Add to bloody marys, use in gazpacho?


----------



## letscook (Sep 2, 2010)

ah never thought of bloody marys  - yes it would be tasty


----------



## sparrowgrass (Sep 3, 2010)

My salsa isn't watery any more, since I figured out a new method.  I take the amount of tomatoes needed in the recipe, cut them in half, and roast them in the oven at 400 for one hour, along with any other veggies required.  This evaporates the extra water out of the veggies.  

Once they are done, I use the immersion blender to puree.  I don't peel or seed the tomatoes.


----------



## letscook (Sep 3, 2010)

great idea don't no why i didn't do that as i do that alot for my speg sauce.  I don't peel or seed either.  thanks


----------

